# Happy NEW Year 2009!



## VirKill (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe it's a little bit early....But Hey, We all live in a different time zone... 

Happy new year guys...I hope You'll have a fantastic Year at 2009...
New WR, New Hero, or at least new average...




(I post it now, cuz I don't want to miss it.... I have some party to go...  )


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy newyear! ( I wanted to start this thread)


----------



## VirKill (Dec 31, 2008)

^^
That's one of the reason why I post this earlier


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 31, 2008)

VirKill said:


> ^^
> That's one of the reason why I post this earlier



Grrr Next year I'll be faster


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year!

I am so ready for this year to be OVER.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year !

Four hours to go before midnight here, and 2 hours to go before I'm finished at work.

Happy New Year and happy cubing


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

Exactly 10 hours and 48 min untill the new year starts in texas!


----------



## jenni (Dec 31, 2008)

4 hours 45 minutes left over here in England. Is it sad that I'm wondering how many cubes a pro could solve in that time lol?


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

jenni said:


> 4 hours 45 minutes left over here in England. Is it sad that I'm wondering how many cubes a pro could solve in that time lol?



Your not the only one! but watch out dont "over cube" you can seriously screw up your wrist/hands that way.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 31, 2008)

LarsN said:


> Happy New Year !
> 
> Four hours to go before midnight here, and 2 hours to go before I'm finished at work.
> 
> Happy New Year and happy cubing



So you are on this website while at work....


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> Happy newyear! ( I wanted to start this thread)



Dude you don't stand a chance. Some of us are +11/12 hours from you.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 31, 2008)

jcuber said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year !
> ...



I have a nice job, except of course that I'm at work on new years eve, and that I'm working again tomorrow at 7 am. But I'll be home for the big bang


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 31, 2008)

3.20 hours left here

but for australians, asians (though for some places you still have to wait about an hour) and people from new Zealand, happy newyear


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> 3.20 hours left here
> 
> but for australians, asians (though for some places you still have to wait about an hour) and people from new Zealand, happy newyear



Why did New Zealand come last in the list? It should be first.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dene said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.20 hours left here
> ...


random order


----------



## minsarker (Dec 31, 2008)

11 hours and 36 here

happy new year!


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 31, 2008)

It's already 5am here haha...happy new cubing year everyone!


----------



## Ewks (Dec 31, 2008)

It's been year 2009 here for 29 minutes and I did my first 3x3x3 solve for this year few minutes ago. I'm sad that I didn't do it the minute the year changed.
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2008)

how does it feel to be in 2009 when alot of people are still in 2008?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 31, 2008)

I did a 2x2BLD that I started last year and finished this year.  Happy new year!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, Oh, Oh!!
Must do over year multi BLD (not really, just 3x3 and pyraminx)! I must get home quickly!
(not really, just in exactly 6 hours, haha.)


----------



## jenni (Dec 31, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I did a 2x2BLD that I started last year and finished this year.



Lol, this should definitely be an addition to the "you know you cube too much when...." thread


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 31, 2008)

I failed at my 2008 goal of getting Sub 30 Average (I got 30.55)...
I'll probably break it like tomorrow though...

(6 more hours though!)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 31, 2008)

It's approaching midnight here in the UK -- my kids are both really tired but trying to stay awake to watch the fireworks. The last half of the year has been cube obsessed for me and I imagine that next year will be pretty "cubic" too. 

All the best to all the cubing community (*raises bottle of ale*)

Ooh, nearly forgot - make the most of the leap second!


----------



## TMOY (Jan 1, 2009)

Did anyone try to break the 2^3 or Magic WR during the leap second ?


----------



## VirKill (Jan 1, 2009)

Some poeple start fireworks 5 minutes earlier....so I didn't give attention to the 10 second countdown....


It would be interesting if I start to solve my 3x3x3 when the countdown started...It will be one year solve...


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I failed at my 2008 goal of getting Sub 30 Average (I got 30.55)...
> I'll probably break it like tomorrow though...
> 
> (6 more hours though!)



You had 6 hours to shave of .55 seconds from average, and didn't attempt it?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 1, 2009)

VirKill, do you have that picture in a higher resolution? That would make a slick desktop.

And I did my cross-year solve, it wasn't too good, I had people screaming all around me as I did it. >.< I did get a U Perm though, which probably means it'll be a good year. =3


----------



## TheDuck (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year from Denmark - long time ago as LarsN wrote - let it be a year with lots of personal as well as WR ............. HAPPY New Year.


----------



## Erik (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year everyone!
My goals for this year:
- having more fun than last year 
- cubing less (yes you read it correct), I decided to hold back a bit and practise less. I'll still go to comps for the fun of it  there are things in life more important than cubing and WR's 
- doing more physical activities (working out/swimming more etc.)
- focus on school a bit more
- wasting less time on cubing things


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > I failed at my 2008 goal of getting Sub 30 Average (I got 30.55)...
> ...



I did!
Seven minutes from midnight, I got a 28.51 average, an almost 2 second drop.
I'm super happy about it


----------



## VirKill (Jan 2, 2009)

^^congrats man....

I was going to ask the same thing.. 0.55 to go or you will fail one year resolution??


----------



## VirKill (Jan 2, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> VirKill, do you have that picture in a higher resolution? That would make a slick desktop.



Sorry, I dont have one...


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Champagne solved a 1:40 sub 2:00 ^_^


----------

